# Heart Worm/Flea/Tick Medication



## GSDJake (Mar 4, 2013)

Can someone please recommend a good heartworm medication I can purchase at a local pet store, or online. The same for a good flea and tick medication. Thank you,

J Grabowski


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Heartworm meds are usually scripts so you can't just purchase them at pet store without an rx. I use ivomec(given orally!) from Tractor Supply but don't start it until after my dogs have had heartworm check. I try to stay away from spot on flea/tick meds and use essential oil spray or more natural repellents. 
Amazon.com: Vet's Best Natural Flea and Tick Spray, 8-Ounce: Pet Supplies


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I buy Iverhart Max for $27 per 6 tablets from KV Supply online. You can also get a similar product called PetTrust from any Walmart Pharmacy (under $5 per month, in 6-pill packages). 

Either way, Jane is correct that you will need a RX from your vet. The RX requires an annual heartworm check (a simple blood test), usually performed at the annual physical.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I buy my HW meds and some other stuff from Pets Megastore in Australia (you can get free shipping if you place your order around the end of the month when they have a free shipping special).
Pets Megastore : discount medical supplies for pets

I get Comfortis from The Animal Coalition of Tampa (excellent prices, good service, free shipping).
Pet medications for less | ACTampa.org e-shop


----------

